# Dante, the Boston Terrier.



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

He's staying with me for three weeks 

He is 2 years old, and about 18-25 lbs.

I can't get over how energetic and playful he is!! He is always shoving toys into my lap or trying to get the resident cats and Meeko to play with him haha  Unfortunately no one is a fan of his face punching so the playing doesn't get very far lol.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

What a cutie!


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

Hihi he's so cute. Have a fun 3 weeks!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

HE IS SO CUTE! I look forward to seeing more of him!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

What a face!

And yeah. Bostons... are often not particularly popular with other dogs. They're sort of... rude.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Extremely rude. And bossy.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Little Wise Owl said:


> Extremely rude. And bossy.


Yeah. I love Bug dearly, but she's would NOT work well with very many dogs. She gets along well here, but the Rat Terriers are extremely tolerant and reserved and the other two grew up with her and are just used to her. She's 6 and still a 'bit much' (lot much) for most dogs as far as playstyle goes. Very forward, very 'in your face', very rough, and very LOUD. That's an enormous turn off for most dogs.

BUT MY GOD THEY ARE SO CUTE AND AWESOME.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm lucky that Charlie (and even my last BT) are/were very shy of new dogs and luckily don't immediately try to annoy the crap out of them.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Little Wise Owl said:


> I'm lucky that Charlie (and even my last BT) are/were very shy of new dogs and luckily don't immediately try to annoy the crap out of them.


I can't believe I'm saying this bug I WISH Bug had a shy bone in her body. Lol, no. Dogs, people, horses, whatever. She'll sit and watch me if aksed, but she just vibrates and drool with glee and explodes into this bouncing, licking, happy FRENZY OMG if she's allowed near them. Heck, she does that if WE give her attention.

I adore the HECK out of that dog but she's the most extroverted extrovert to ever extrovert.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

How adorable 
hopefully she doesn't bug Meeko and your cats too much lmao.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Super cute. Love the 'tippy' ear.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Hahaha yeah he is very rude. Meeko is very annoyed with him because he will try to stay out of Dante's way, but Dante will go out of his way to jump all over him and punch him in the face. Meeko is kind of bossy himself so he gets really annoyed and will snap/snark and snarl. I have been keeping them separated when unsupervised, and Dante's slowly learning that no one likes that here lol. Every time he goes after an animal, I have told him "leave it!!" and followed up with a game of tug or a game of fetch, and that seems to discourage him from annoying the other pets.

He is also quite a puller on leash >_< we are working on it lol! 


It's funny... I honestly forget ho EASY Meeko is most of the time until I petsit.

Meeko rarely barks, gets along with the cats, gets along with other dogs/is respectful of their space and he's high energy but has a good "off" button now that he's getting older and we've been practicing being calm in the house.

Not the case with Dante LOL

Anyway, besides that and his weird obsession with water (he drinks SO much water -- probably because he is running around everywhere and also because he is eating dry food), he has been great to have around. I am having fun, but I am starting to think that maybe Bostons aren't for me (I was considering them for a while). I don't find him particularly intelligent. He's very sweet, energetic, and fun, but he's not very smart lol.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

The intelligence thing surprises me a little. I mean most of hte ones I know _act_ like idiots when they're wound up, but I would have to admit that for sheer learning ability Bug is on par with Kylie. She isn't as *biddable* as Kylie, though, and when she's done she is freaking done and for.get. it. Then again, she's a little older and deaf so she's got a lot more reason to be keeping her eye on people.

That said, they're... polarizing with their personality for dogs AND people. I doubt I'd ever have owned ONE without my husband being into it and wouldn't get another unless he wants one. I love her dearly but she's a little much for me in some ways.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

CptJack said:


> The intelligence thing surprises me a little. I mean most of hte ones I know _act_ like idiots when they're wound up, but I would have to admit that for sheer learning ability Bug is on par with Kylie. She isn't as *biddable* as Kylie, though, and when she's done she is freaking done and for.get. it. Then again, she's a little older and deaf so she's got a lot more reason to be keeping her eye on people.
> 
> That said, they're... polarizing with their personality for dogs AND people. I doubt I'd ever have owned ONE without my husband being into it and wouldn't get another unless he wants one. I love her dearly but she's a little much for me in some ways.


Yeah honestly I don't know what the owner has done in terms of training, so it might just be that he never LEARNED... you know? I'm gonna try clicker training him once I'm not as busy. I guess we'll see then in terms of what he's capable of learning. 

I honestly think my boyfriend likes him more than I do lol I just watched him play tag for 45 mins with the dog. It's really funny because he doesn't really like flat faced dogs but him and Dante are getting along swimmingly


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

taquitos said:


> Yeah honestly I don't know what the owner has done in terms of training, so it might just be that he never LEARNED... you know? I'm gonna try clicker training him once I'm not as busy. I guess we'll see then in terms of what he's capable of learning.
> 
> I honestly think my boyfriend likes him more than I do lol I just watched him play tag for 45 mins with the dog. It's really funny because he doesn't really like flat faced dogs but him and Dante are getting along swimmingly


Very possible that he's never really been taught anything - including how to learn. That always, always makes me sad (and reminds me of Jack :/).

YES! My husband isn't into flat faces but something about Bostons, man... It's like the goofy, extroverted, silly, exuberant dog DELIGHTS him. I think she plays in a way that gels with him, or something.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

CptJack said:


> Very possible that he's never really been taught anything - including how to learn. That always, always makes me sad (and reminds me of Jack :/).
> 
> YES! My husband isn't into flat faces but something about Bostons, man... It's like the goofy, extroverted, silly, exuberant dog DELIGHTS him. I think she plays in a way that gels with him, or something.


Yeah he just barely knows sit, down, stay and leave it. He's awful on leash (goes from walking perfectly by your side OMG A PIECE OF LEAF ON THE GROUND) and he jumps and nips REALLY hard when he meets new people.

I think she might have reprimanded him because he peed all over my floor when I got up from my chair quickly and yelled his name when he was going after one of the cats.. who knows... Hopefully I can teach him to be more confident with the help of some fun clicker training 

Yeah we've had a fair share of dogs through our home, and he honestly isn't like this with most of the dogs lol! He's usually a very calm and collected guy so it was hilarious watching him be chased by a little BT around the house


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't know how I missed this thread!! He is so cute!!

Sounds like a typical crazy Boston  They're normally intelligent dogs though! Logan knows a lot of tricks and commands (and has known them well since he was very young). 
He pushes and squeaks his toys against me. My arm, my leg (usually accidentally bites me too while he does this -.-). Sometimes even puts it in my face. He can get pretty annoying when I'm trying to do something other than pay attention to him haha, but he is a fun dog when I actually want to play with him. 

Logan treats dogs and cats the same way too. He pretty much looks like he's trying to eat my cat. And is very rough with other dogs. Even the giant ones.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

CandyLeopard said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread!! He is so cute!!
> 
> Sounds like a typical crazy Boston  They're normally intelligent dogs though! Logan knows a lot of tricks and commands (and has known them well since he was very young).
> He pushes and squeaks his toys against me. My arm, my leg (usually accidentally bites me too while he does this -.-). Sometimes even puts it in my face. He can get pretty annoying when I'm trying to do something other than pay attention to him haha, but he is a fun dog when I actually want to play with him.
> ...


Yeah I discovered the other day that he is, in fact, very intelligent. I blocked him off from an area of the living room with a playpen because he was just not leaving Meeko alone. He pulled out the boxes from my side table to create "steps" and then jumped the fence after taking a running leap over the steps!!

We've also been working on clicker training and he does catch on quick... but he doesn't have a very good attention span lol! I think that has more to do with how he was raised so far though 

And yes, he does all the things you described about Logan! He's just such a goof. He wants to play with everyone/everything hahaha.

Here are some more photos


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Awwww he is so adorbs <3  
Hehe they are pretty clever! Logan has awesome focus when I have food lol he'll still obey with just praise, but he'll lose interest quicker. Also, he tends to not listen well to other people. If it's not me, he doesn't really care. Well, unless they have treats.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

CandyLeopard said:


> Awwww he is so adorbs <3
> Hehe they are pretty clever! Logan has awesome focus when I have food lol he'll still obey with just praise, but he'll lose interest quicker. Also, he tends to not listen well to other people. If it's not me, he doesn't really care. Well, unless they have treats.


Toby is like that too. Very much a 1 person dog.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

CptJack said:


> What a face!
> 
> And yeah. Bostons... are often not particularly popular with other dogs. They're sort of... rude.


Lol, Jackson doesn't appreciate Bostons. I think they're so adorable -- not my kind of dog, but they are fun and nice to look at.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Lol, Jackson doesn't appreciate Bostons. I think they're so adorable -- not my kind of dog, but they are fun and nice to look at.


Yeah Meeko is the same lol! They tolerate each other now, but every time he has met a Boston, they have been too much for him. He doesn't like their play style (too much face punching, etc.).


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

Would it be too much to get a picture of Dante and Meeko together?
Pretty please c: ?


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Chichan said:


> Would it be too much to get a picture of Dante and Meeko together?
> Pretty please c: ?


Hahaha I'll try. Honestly Meeko is not a fan of being around him because Dante is very pushy. They will only play if Meeko gets the "advantage" by being on my lap or hiding under some furniture so that Dante can't get too close to him


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Well they're finally getting along (somewhat) hahaa

Here's a quick video of them playing tug of war! Meeko trying his best to win, Dante not even lifting a pinky hahaha





Hanging out together on the bed, practicing their down-stay


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Well they're finally getting along (somewhat) hahaa
> 
> Here's a quick video of them playing tug of war! Meeko trying his best to win, Dante not even lifting a pinky hahaha
> 
> ...


Cute!! I love how Meeko is beside him, but yet attempting to avoid him by leaning away.  xD


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

taquitos said:


> Well they're finally getting along (somewhat) hahaa
> 
> Here's a quick video of them playing tug of war! Meeko trying his best to win, Dante not even lifting a pinky hahaha
> 
> ...



Too cute! This is perfect


----------

